# Avalon Report for 5 july.....Cobia all over the place but no takers!



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Fished today (july 5th 2012) and saw at least a dozen Cobia (I'd say several dozen) but sometimes they swim around in circles a few times and that can be misleading, however at one time I saw at least a dozen at once. They were swimming around with several monster sting rays. Hard to tell size with the "water effect" on them but they were various sizes, some small, medium and large ones. We left at about 6pm and none took the bait, they hit at the bait several times but never actually got hooked. They did land a mystery fish! I do have pictures I'll upload tomorrow my guess was a bonita, but someone said "False albacore?" and several agreed with him. So any how they got the fish up in a net removed the hooks and released it and it swam away! Highfive for that! 
I had a pinrig out and had a couple of the cobia toy with my menhaden but no takers... I did have a short run and there were a couple of large Jack Crevalles playing but they also didn't eat... they left my bait and went to the next one and toyed with it then headed out to "deeper water". 
As far as catching goes, several blues off and on pretty much all day. Some smaller spots and croaker near the suds and around mid-day several large schools of Menhaden came by the peir and hung out in casting distance and you could nail as many as you wanted with treble hooks on gotchas or sabiki rigs. I got a dozen for my live well. 
The most rare catch of the day was an Osprey.... it hit a bait fish on a pinrig... it swooped down out of nowhere and dive bombed the bait, unfortunately it got caught up in the leader... The guy reeled it in and they had a towel ready to cover the bird while they removed the hook/leader. He used a long pair of pliers and was able to release the bird without any injury to the bird or himself as those Talons were long and sharp! We also had a huge (apparently controlled fire) nearby and it was very smokey for about 2 hours in the early a.m. I will put pics up tomorrow but I'm headed to bed.... long hot day fishing.
JB


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great report,should be some good pictures...


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

As promised some pictures from yesterday at Avalon (5 July 12)

Big fire near Avalon pier....









Fish on









fish netted...









picture not cropped i used a zoom lense and couldn't get back far enough, they wanted to get fish in water quick so I didn't have time to change lense.. anyway nice young man he was, and the guy that netted him was young as well, Avalon is in good hands with these young guys.









Bait pod stayed in casting range for over an hour, I snagged a dozen or so menhaden









Hard to see in photo but there is a giant stingray near the bottom (water is shallow, maybe 8-10 feet at the T) the top part of the "dark" area is one of the Cobia









These are the Cobia that were swimming around with the stingray, they were swimming all around the end of the pier.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Osprey dive bombed a bait fish (Despite clapping, yelling and whistling loudly of the guys/gals fishing)









He nailed the baitfish, but unfortunately got hung up in the king rig....









They guy reeled him in slowly to try to avoid any Panic in the Osprey which by the way remained pretty darn calm









The guys working calmly and slowly with pliers etc... to remove the hook and untwist the Osprey..









Osprey was freed (un-injured) and hopefully lives happily ever after!









I have 100's more pictures but this is it in a nutshell!
JB


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

awesome pics. feel free to post as many as you would like!!!


----------



## SearayFisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Great pictures. Glad those guys took such good care of the bird.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that was an eventful day!


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

One of the first complaints you get about a pier is the "locals/regulars" aren't friendly. I've seen that first hand but the guys that were there Thursday were plenty friendly. They were quick to give pointers and advice and made the day pleasureable. I like to consider myself a fairly avid fisherman but I picked up some things there that I hadn't seen before. I've actually gone without king fishing in the past because I forgot bungee cords or something... they don't even allow stand up poles there so now I know you can pin rig without the anchor rod standing up. It works just fine! I also saw some pretty cool pier carts so now I'm anxious to set mine up!
JB


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jb1edlover said:


> One of the first complaints you get about a pier is the "locals/regulars" aren't friendly. I've seen that first hand but the guys that were there Thursday were plenty friendly. They were quick to give pointers and advice and made the day pleasureable. I like to consider myself a fairly avid fisherman but I picked up some things there that I hadn't seen before. I've actually gone without king fishing in the past because I forgot bungee cords or something... they don't even allow stand up poles there so now I know you can pin rig without the anchor rod standing up. It works just fine! I also saw some pretty cool pier carts so now I'm anxious to set mine up!
> 
> 
> JB


 JB,it's good to see your possitive attitude.. Probably why those fellas went outta their way to help.. Great to see that you don't have a problem with laid down anchors.. It is the way I learned to fish for kings,and it worked fine then,also seemed to be able to get more rigs out and with a fish on,less bs in fighting your fish as well...

Again thanks for the report,and a DEFINATE thanks for the pics,nice...


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

That stuff was awesome. Great day it seemed.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

Great photos, glad to see the guys took care of the bird. I've always worried about birds grabbing bait; I'll be sure to keep a large towell on hand to deal with situations like this.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone know if these cobia are heading to the C. Bay? Because they really arent in there now...


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Excellent pics! I look forward to your future reports.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice report and great pics.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

sweet pics


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Yep, that's a false albie. Saw a school of them busting bait about 1/4 mile offshore in S. Nags Head while I was out on a SUP. Wish I had my rod bungie to the SUP.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I was out there with you in the morning. We packed up around 1:00pm, although I hated leaving with such pretty water.

I will give a more detailed report on my week down there soon.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Great to see water like that!!! Pics are great too!!

Interesting time, I can tell.

I hope to get back down as when I was down earlier in June I bot blown out by the NE winds all week.

Oh well,

Reelturner


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Great report and pics! Can't wait to get down there in August. That water is beautiful.


----------



## vafish4me (Jul 25, 2012)

Great report and nice pics too. I was surf fishing in Lewes Deleware and bird flew into my line and got tangled. Yes, a larger towel helps for the bird's and your own safety. returned to the skies safe. Will be heading to Rodanthe 25th of Aug. Lot's of fishing planned. Can't wait !


----------

